# rollitup app problems



## Canna Connoiseur (Jan 18, 2013)

There are a few things not working with the app I use on my android. When I get notifications I can click on it, but, it never shows what the notification is related to. It only brings me to a page that says whether I have likes or rep. Also, pics are never showing up on any posts. Only like 2 posts have I seen a pic come through.
Thanks!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 18, 2013)

i've had the same issues with the notifications not showing up.. i have given up on the app and just use the .org site instead..


----------



## LilJ86 (Mar 15, 2013)

is their an iphone app?


----------



## Bubbasdaddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Agreed definitely need an iphone app!!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 15, 2013)

there is an app at the app store,


----------



## Madcow420 (Mar 15, 2013)

Where? What's it called?


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Mar 25, 2013)

I agree. It neess to b fixed. Pics dont work on my android either and i have the 4.0 os! This app isnt free ($1) so for my dollar i expect to be able to see pics....videos too maybe. Im just sayin.

Beyond thats a very nice app i. Like How quick it is n how all the extra crap isnt included (ie. Ads)


----------

